# I've Started (About Time)



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, after about 4 years saying I would start some form of fitness training (due to sitting on my ass all day in a call center), I have finally started!

Excluding football which I started playing again about 18months ago (up until about July due to an injury), I haven't really done any form of fitness training for 6 years!

So, last week I went for a 45min walk with our lass, and today saw my start some proper cardio vascular work! Jogged 2 miles in about 15-20mins! 

Admittedly it wasn't 100% ran, probaby 70/30 with a bit of walking in between!

At school I was nicknamed "athlete" due to covering most sports and very competative. I also represented mid-Derbyshire in the 400m & Tripple Jump and Derbyshire in the 800m and 4x100 relay! Along with that, I used to be good at cross country, and played football on the left wing!

Just need to get my fitness back, and in the process lose 3stone! At college I was 11.5-12stone, these days I'm 15 6 (6ft 1 tall)..... People at work only guessed at me being about 13st lol.... Would love to get back to my college wieght (BTW, I'm 26 now).

Whilst on the subject, any hints/tips etc? I'm not following any diet, just trying to eat better/more sensible. I'm also tee total and never smoked, so I don't have to worry about cutting down/quitting those


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Oh Christ, another athlete to show us mortals up.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

PMSL.....

Former "athlete" lol.... Need to get rid of my "call center belly" :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You shouldn't be 12 stone at 6'1 tbh. I'm 6'1 and just shy of 16 stone, if I was 12 stone I'd look ill!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL....

I know these BMI Charts are only guides, but here we go










Always had muscle in my legs (from footy, running etc) and skinny arms.... Would like to get to 12 and half stone TBH


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done Mat,I will be doing at least 2 miles per night when the weather get better.I was doing around 30 miles per week at the end of last year.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers dude...

Got in, and my mum asked how long it'll last for, I just said for as long as I CBA! 

Problem is, I mainly finish work at 6:30-8 (work shifts, but 5pm finishes are few and far between)... depending on traffic, it can take 25-45mins to get home, and the last thing I want to do is go running!

So, finished work at 7, had psyched myself up all day that I'd go, straight in, changed, and out


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A good way to lose weight is to completely ditch the booze.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry matt but I just saw I've started and thought... another thread?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ross said:


> A good way to lose weight is to completely ditch the booze.


Don't drink... Hence the phrase "call center belly" as opposed to beer belly... I gave up in June 2009 and had nothing until the world cup (even then it was only occassional - once a fortnight, and 3-4 bottle of kopperberg).... Then decided would give up again from the new year



maggi112 said:


> Sorry matt but I just saw I've started and thought... another thread?


Hey?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

BMI is absolute rubbish, it doesn't take into account muscle being heavier than fat, bone structure etc, if you went by bmi someone like David Haye and 90% of rugby players would be considered obese.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Exactly, that's why I said it's only a guide. I studied Sports Science at college (National Diploma), so have a basic knowledge from what I remember about dietry plans, fitness plans etc.... Still have all the textbooks somewhere, but that was back in 2001-2003 I studied


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Decided overnight that all I'm gonna drink is water from now on, and maybe add some robinsons squash now and then!

Just got to work, and I usually have a coffee to start with! Instead, I've just necked a litre of water in about 2 minutes.... Time for a refil :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just be careful mate. Clicky

I can't be bothered to read it all but I know it can be quite dangerous to drink too much water


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah I know it can, but isn't that if there's a problem with the brain telling you to stop and essentially you "drown" yourself.

see, even I know that that is daft what she did....

my second bottle has hardly been touched now! Think I needed that first litre as it was my first drink of the day


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmmm mate on DW starting a fitness routine..

Mat on FB, saying he can't be arsed with a run already...

Well done mate, that lasted long!

:lol::lol:



Glad you know about the BMI being a load of b0ll0x... the amount of times I have to explain why it is soooo wrong to people (usually women mind you) is nonsense...

Even weightwatchers, which IMO should know better, still tell women to aim for it...

:wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

bigmc said:


> BMI is absolute rubbish, it doesn't take into account muscle being heavier than fat, bone structure etc, if you went by bmi someone like David Haye and 90% of rugby players would be considered obese.


It is a reasonable proxy for the majority of the population though.

People like rugby players and going to the other extreme long distance runners are quite different and applying such a basic model does not make sense.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Hmmmm mate on DW starting a fitness routine..
> 
> Mat on FB, saying he can't be arsed with a run already...
> 
> ...


Shut up haggis boy 

I would go tonight, but expecting a call, so gonna go for a long walk tomorrow afternoon with our lass when she finishes.... Maybe around one of the country parks around here


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Adam D said:


> It is a reasonable proxy for the majority of the population though.
> 
> People like rugby players and going to the other extreme long distance runners are quite different and applying such a basic model does not make sense.


I don't agree with that, yes rugby players etc are different, but even a 'normal' person should be more concerned about how their body is made up, i.e. fat/muscle % rather than trying to achieve a weight that looks good on a graph when compared to their height....

I am getting back to a lower fat % (not as low as my fighting days mind you, that was hard work!) but I will be happy with about 10-15%...I know people that are OK BMI wise, but their bodies are made up of fat, more than muscle, which is not good, and not healthy..

No need to look like a powerlifter, but nice toned muscles are way more healthy than a nice BMI score...and IMO the 2 don't always go hand in hand...

:thumb:



-Mat- said:


> Shut up haggis boy
> 
> I would go tonight, but expecting a call, so gonna go for a long walk tomorrow afternoon with our lass when she finishes.... Maybe around one of the country parks around here


Haggis is good for you...gives you lots of energy to do things... like run!

:lol::lol::lol:

The rest of your post is just an excuse not to do anything...suck it up fatty!



:doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Is there a quick way to measure % body fat, or do you need the calipers and other things?

I know that BMI is flawed, but it is very easily calculated.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a body fat monitor... (fancy scales :wall

:lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

isn't the correct wat of measuring %age body fat by passing a small electrical current through you (whilst on some scales or something)... either that's what we were taught, or I just daydreamed that I was tourturing the tutor :lol:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I believe this is the correct way. It doest hurt after a while 

I also have some scales that does body fat. about 18%. I am sure that there are a number of methods you use in conjunction with each to get a ********** but these will give you a guide.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I had a quick look on the internet and there are some formula based ways of estimating your % body fat.

Mine varied between 10% and 20%.

So, I am somewhere between a finely honed athlete and acceptable.

PS. I know that these formulae will be as limited as that for the BMI


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I found something that gave an estimate that for a person of X they would have a minimum weight for bones, organs etc.
Essential fats etc.

But I think that its relative.
For me, last year I was a BMI of 28.6 at 194lbs (13st 12), now I weigh 160lb (11st 6) and this is a BMI of 23. According to my scales I am body fat % of 18.8. But I dont have much fat on me, ok I have a few lbs to go but I am sure that this will alter as I get even fitter. My missus says I look too thin, but based on the BMI I am towards the upper end of the scale but I really dont look fat. You can see my ribs and stuff. Its weird cos I have never seen them before!

Clicky

Also worth a look

Wiki

Jenson button I read is about 2" taller than me and weighs about 150-155 lbs. His BMI must be loooooooow.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

My BMI is 24.5, but I know I am carrying a little bit of fat that I will endeavour to get rid of this spring/summer.

My old manager had a BMI of 17 and he was a very wiry chap, pretty fit though as he played a lot of football.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've given in and bought my first coffee in 3 days! I blame our lass! I rang her and said I rate fancied an energy drink, and she told me to get a coffee "it wont kill me" :lol:


----------

